# New Godin BG-5! (with pics)



## Dei (Dec 3, 2009)

So I just got a new bass, the Godin (yay for Canada) BG-5! I got it for just over $350 (with the case ), which is crazy because it's in mint condition. It was used as a rental bass at my local music store. Anyway, it was definitely needed, hated tracking bass with my guitar.

Decided to take some pictures


----------



## Apophis (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks really nice, red is not my favorite color in basses, but Congrats !!!!!!


----------



## Dei (Dec 3, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Looks really nice, red is not my favorite color in basses, but Congrats !!!!!!



Thanks brotha! Yea I cant say red is my favorite color either, this one was the only one


----------



## Gameboypdc (Dec 3, 2009)

What's the scale on that beauty?


----------



## Dei (Dec 3, 2009)

Gameboypdc said:


> What's the scale on that beauty?



34" Scale


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 3, 2009)

looks smooth, minimalist, I like it, and I do like red, but I think it will looks better in outside pics. you know the specs?


----------



## Dei (Dec 3, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1761800 said:


> looks smooth, minimalist, I like it, and I do like red, but I think it will looks better in outside pics. you know the specs?



Thank you! I took those pics pretty fast haha, (you can see my socks from the previous day). 

Rock Maple neck
Rosewood Fingerboard
16" fingerboard radius
34" Scale
1 13/16" nut width
Silver Leaf Maple body with Rock Maple center
Figured Maple 'Leaf' Top
Active EMG pickups
Blend
Volume
Mid
Bass/Treble (Tandem pot)


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Dec 3, 2009)

>



 at the socks!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Bevo (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice, I had one ages ago and found the B was floppy, stepped up a guage and it was perfect.


----------

